# WLAN Nachtschaltung immer möglich?



## jumpel (26. Januar 2014)

*WLAN Nachtschaltung immer möglich?*

Hallo zusammen,

kann mir jemand sagen ob die Nachtschaltungsfunktion bei WLANs generell möglich ist, das heisst ob man jedes Netzwerk über den Router so einstellen kann, dass es zu bestimmten Zeiten (nachts) nicht aktiv ist?
Ich z. B. hab ne Fritz Box von 1&1 und da funktioniert es über das Menü des Routers welches man über den Browser aufrufen kann.

Geht das auch mit der HeinzBox! von 2&2 oder mit dem DSL Modem SuperMega Deluxe von Hintz&Kuntz?
Ich frag blos weil ich evtl. meine Nachbarn mal anquatschen wollte und mit ihnen wenn möglich die Netze nachts abschalten würde wenn sie das wollen. Die Luft bei mir hier ist schon sehr mit Wellen und Strahlen und bits und bytes durchsetzt.


----------



## der_knoben (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: WLAN Nachtschaltung immer möglich?*

Bei meinem WLAN-Router von TP-Link gibt es keine Nachtschaltung.
Bei den WLAN-Modems sollte dies aber in aller Regel der Fall sein.


----------



## hodenbussard (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: WLAN Nachtschaltung immer möglich?*

Zum Router gehen und das W-Lan per Knopf ausschalten ist eigentlich bei fast allen Router möglich.
Ist halt nur nicht so bequem wie eine Automatik   
So handhabe ich das zu Hause,Nachtschaltung wird nicht unterstützt,ergo,der Letzte der der aus den Netz geht macht das W-Lan aus


----------



## Kerkilabro (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: WLAN Nachtschaltung immer möglich?*

Vorrausgesetzt es befindet sich kein W-Lan- Endgerät mehr im W- Lannetz. Wenn dies nicht der Fall ist dann funktioniert die Nachtschaltung prima


----------



## Ulami (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: WLAN Nachtschaltung immer möglich?*

Also, wenn ichs schon manuell ausschalte, mach ich das gleich mit der Steckerleiste für das ganze System  

Das geht zB mit einer Zeitschaltuhr.


----------

